# Portugal wildcamping with motorhome



## Mobilvetta (Jul 30, 2020)

Does anyone know what implications this has on motorhomes wanting to wildcamp.in Portugal. I was there about two years ago and it was very motorhome friendly and intended to visit again once it was safe to.travel again. Here is the link from a Portuguese newspaper.









						GNR record 167 offenses for wild camping and caravanning
					

This year GNR registered 167 records for offenses due to camping or caravanning, as well as any form of overnight stay, outside designated places, 89 of which in Faro.




					www.theportugalnews.com


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 30, 2020)

We have tended to use cheap camperstops on the algarve as wilding does seem to be getting harder. I am sure Paul jenny will be along soon to give you a better perspective


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2020)

CampingCar Portugal
					

CampingCar Portugal - O Portal Português de Autocaravanismo



					campingcarportugal.com
				



may find that usefull. 
its really ok if you do it sensibly. 
its the ones that spread their belongings around the camper that cause the trouble. 
cant be a campsite dweller behavior if wilding . 
nothing outside and best not have the cab windows covered . look like just a vehicle parking.


----------



## witzend (Jul 30, 2020)

In the last few years we've been moved on more than previously and can see it getting worse one gnr officer was quite friendly an talkative but said if in a camper van where we where in the national park on S W coast He would class us as camping not parking and issue a ticket


----------



## Topmast (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi.
I regularly wildcamp in central Portugal and so far have never been moved or hassled in any way I always try to be as inconspicuous as possible and often speak to the G.N.R. When on their rounds. I believe it’s more problematic in the north and south.


----------



## kenspain (Jul 30, 2020)

My friend was staying on some land we have in Portugal and even had the police come to the gate asking a lot of question and told him when he leaves to make sure he stays in campsites and no wild camping, he said they did not look very happy when he told them he had no plans to leave yet


----------



## Mobilvetta (Jul 30, 2020)

vwalan said:


> CampingCar Portugal
> 
> 
> CampingCar Portugal - O Portal Português de Autocaravanismo
> ...



But unless I reading the article wrong it says we  can't even use any beach front carparks to even stop for the day.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 30, 2020)

bit like that in many countries . spain will move you on if you stop on the sea front in many places . 
just move back a street and then you are ok. 
its just a game we have to play.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2020)

The Algarve is introducing more Aires particularly inland..
Google, POI, and camping cars Portugal have the latest info.

Like the UK, Europe is awash with units, all looking to be in similar places at peak times. 
Many of them are not too bothered about what traces of their visit they leave behind them 
Alas that's also when normal tourists want access to the beaches and accommodation nearby  .
.

You can still wildcamp in Portugal..
If you don't do the bleedin' obvious.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 30, 2020)

Ps..
There's a lovely new aire opened on the N2, at Alportel, a couple of miles north of Sao Bras.. Due north of Faro.
Alportel has some basic shops and bars, most speak English, a gentle 10 minutes stroll from the aire .
Sao Bras, a bike ride south, has all the services and shopping and plenty of parking, away from the centre. 
Very motorhome friendly .
Great choice for eating out .


----------



## n brown (Jul 30, 2020)

people like to park up near other campers ,safety in numbers perhaps ,and usually near an tourist attraction . this gives some locals the hump ,after all ,if you don't have a shop or bar , there's nothing for you .and it gives the local cops a desire to make a few bob ,or do a bit of muscling . stay on your own and go to lesser known places ,you're spoilt for choice really


----------

